# Best RTA if you like a warm vape



## theyettie (10/5/16)

Hi guys

I exclusively drip. The last RTA I owned was a Billow V2, I let it go because I love a warm vape and couldn't get the Billow to perform as I wanted. Taking the crazy advances in the field of RTA's and the bridging of the gap between drippers and these tanks, I was wondering if there is a RTA that will give me what I need ito heat.

The velocity style deck is paramount to me, so the atties that have captured my attention is:

Griffin
Gemini
Avocado (if this is the one wins the race I'll probably wait for the 24mm).

Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Adios amigos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErnstZA (10/5/16)

Not a Velocity style deck, but the Goblin Mini's have the warmest vape for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (10/5/16)

I would probably add the IJoy Tornado to that list

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brotiform (10/5/16)

jl10101 said:


> I would probably add the IJoy Tornado to that list



In my experience , I wouldnt add this here. The tornado has epic airflow and is on the cooler side for me. My Griffin 22 is much warmer , even with the top airflow mod. 

The Crius V3 is also a good tank , that's pretty affordable if you keep your eyes on the classifieds and imho , would be perfectly suited to your requirement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (10/5/16)

Griffin can be made to run warm with ease, just use 3mm coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (10/5/16)

jl10101 said:


> I would probably add the IJoy Tornado to that list



That six-hole deck is INSANE!! Thanks man, it's definitely worth a look!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (10/5/16)

Any RDA can give a warm Vape, just up the Watts


----------



## theyettie (10/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Any RDA can give a warm Vape, just up the Watts



RTA, all my drippers run @ 100W minimum. The Billow's deck and juice holes were too small, I couldn't get it to do what I wanted it to do...


----------



## BumbleBee (10/5/16)

I'm not a big fan of a hot vape, I like warm and dense. This is why I like by Billows. I have tried quite a few RTAs and one I really couldn't like was the Crius, it was just way too hot for me, definitely much hotter than the Griffin which I found quite similar in terms of flavour and vapour density to the Billow v2 except that the Griffin had more airflow and drank juice 3 times faster. The Crius produces a hot vape regardless of what builds I tried in it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (10/5/16)

jl10101 said:


> I would probably add the IJoy Tornado to that list



This, a friend at work got one yesterday I must say it is very impressive. A bit of a process to wick it, but not difficult. We were running it at 90W yesterday chain vaping between us and not a single dry hit or issue from it. I myself am now torn between this and the Griffin 25. The Tornado drinks juice though, so keep that in mind. With the very large airflow it sucks through 5ml in 10 mins if you chain vape it

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## brotiform (10/5/16)

Caveman said:


> This, a friend at work got one yesterday I must say it is very impressive. A bit of a process to wick it, but not difficult. We were running it at 90W yesterday chain vaping between us and not a single dry hit or issue from it. I myself am now torn between this and the Griffin 25. The Tornado drinks juice though, so keep that in mind. With the very large airflow it sucks through 5ml in 10 mins if you chain vape it



If I did it again , based on cost and bang for buck , I would have bought the Tornado twice instead of adding a Griffin 25.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (10/5/16)

Caveman said:


> This, a friend at work got one yesterday I must say it is very impressive. A bit of a process to wick it, but not difficult. We were running it at 90W yesterday chain vaping between us and not a single dry hit or issue from it. I myself am now torn between this and the Griffin 25. The Tornado drinks juice though, so keep that in mind. With the very large airflow it sucks through 5ml in 10 mins if you chain vape it



Thanks for the input bud! This Tornado is looking like it might be a winner! Luckily I DIY, so juice consumption won't influence my decision.

One more thing, why are you sitting at work wicking a new tank instead of working huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (10/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Thanks for the input bud! This Tornado is looking like it might be a winner! Luckily I DIY, so juice consumption won't influence my decision.
> 
> One more thing, why are you sitting at work wicking a new tank instead of working huh?


The real question is why aren't you at work wicking a new tank??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (10/5/16)

Caveman said:


> The real question is why aren't you at work wicking a new tank??



Nicely played.  

I suppose I'll just have to buy another atty now... darn

Cheers mate!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I exclusively drip. The last RTA I owned was a Billow V2, I let it go because I love a warm vape and couldn't get the Billow to perform as I wanted. Taking the crazy advances in the field of RTA's and the bridging of the gap between drippers and these tanks, I was wondering if there is a RTA that will give me what I need ito heat.
> 
> ...


Griffin is a lot warmer than the Gemini but I have a feeling the Avo set up for a warm vape will take the cake. Griffin puts a lot of heat onto my mod so not much chaining it. It is a nice fat throaty warm vape for sure.

Knock Gemini off the list.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## valdero (10/5/16)

Getting a nice dense warm vape on my 4 coil SMOK TF-RTA G4, using it exclusively with custards.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (16/5/16)

Hey guys.

So after much deliberation I decided on the Avo 24mm. Got it this morning.

Current running dual claptons in there reading @ 0.36ohm and she's going beautifully!! 

Please help me with the following if possible:

1. I tried building a single SS316L coil in there, but I kept on getting extreme and ugly dry hits. Don't know if this is due to the fact that the ramp up time of the SS is so quick that the wick couldn't saturate fast enough. I rewicked and rewicked and rewicked some more, but got the same result each time. I find that with the claptons' slow ramp up time the threat of dry hits has been eliminated. Is my chain of thought correct?
2. What build/builds would you guys recommend to get a nice warm vape on the avo?

Thanks for having a read.


----------



## Andre (16/5/16)

Try cutting the wick tails beyond the shoulders in half.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/5/16)

In my experience any tank can create a warm vape. It just needs you to up the watts and close down on the airflow. More airflow = cooler vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie (16/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> In my experience any tank can create a warm vape. It just needs you to up the watts and close down on the airflow. More airflow = cooler vape



I hear you mate, but therein lies the problem... I want heat and crazy airlfow!!


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/5/16)

theyettie said:


> I hear you mate, but therein lies the problem... I want heat and crazy airlfow!!


lol then as stated further above by @ErnstZA i would probably say goblin mini aswell. Due to the fact its so tiny that the driptip is basically right above the coil. I sold mine for the very reason it was too hot for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (16/5/16)

Wotofo Serpent Mini is also a nice warm vape


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So after much deliberation I decided on the Avo 24mm. Got it this morning.
> 
> ...


@Nightwalker


----------



## RiaanRed (16/5/16)

I am running a Griffin 25 with a single 24ga SS flattened and it's the warmest vape I've ever had

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (16/5/16)

The Wotofo Sapor - I only recently got the pleasure of owning one and I love the build quality! and warm vape I get from the dual 7 wrap 3mm ID Clapton build. 65W and watch the juice just disappear into a cloud of vapour. It really is magic how the juice and time just disappear when you vaping on that thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (16/5/16)

Greyz said:


> The Wotofo Sapor - I only recently got the pleasure of owning one and I love the build quality! and warm vape I get from the dual 7 wrap 3mm ID Clapton build. 65W and watch the juice just disappear into a cloud of vapour. It really is magic how the juice and time just disappear when you vaping on that thing



No doubt,the sapor is a damn good dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (16/5/16)

I chucked a dual twisted SS 3mm ID, 7wraps 0.2ohm build in the avo. Basically replicating your build @RiaanRed. Firing it @105W. Just not flattened. It's lekker warm. Thanks bro. Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (16/5/16)

theyettie said:


> I chucked a dual twisted SS 3mm ID, 7wraps 0.2ohm build in the avo. Basically replicating your build @RiaanRed. Firing it @105W. Just not flattened. It's lekker warm. Thanks bro. Have a good one.
> View attachment 54483


Enjoy man! Looks goooooood

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> @Nightwalker


To much wick bud. Lessen the wick in the coil. It expands.


----------

